# OAK ISLAND Adventure - Finanziert auf kickstarter!



## SirMarvel (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,
mein Name ist Marvel und ich bin der Projektleiter von "Zak McKracken between time & space". Einige von Euch mögen schonmal von dem Spiel gehört haben!  Es gibt spannende News - denn unser neues Adventure OAK ISLAND ist aktuell auf kickstarter... und wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr uns unterstützen würdet!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ak-island-some-treasures-are-best-left-buried

Für Supporter ohne Kreditkarte oder ohne Kickstarter-Zugang wurde nun auch PAYPAL Zahlung auf unserer Seite aktiviert. 
Man kann das Spiel auf www.oakisland.de über Paypal vorbestellen. Auch beantworte ich hier sehr gerne Eure Fragen!

Viele Grüße,
Marvel


----------



## SirMarvel (29. Mai 2015)

Liebe Freunde,
wir brauchen noch ein bisschen Support von dem einen oder anderen um auf kickstarter das nöchste Finanzierungsziel zu erreichen. Diesbezüglich wären wir für Eure Unterstützung sehr sehr dankbar!


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2015)

wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn die 25.000 euro nicht erreicht werden?
bleibt die story dann ohne abschluss?


----------



## SirMarvel (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Bonkic,
vielen Dank für Deine Frage.  In jedem Fall geht dann die Finanzierung über unsere Webseite (über Paypal) weiter und es ist dann nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir dieses Finanzierungslevel erreichen. Schon jetzt wird einiges über Paypal vorbestellt und wir liegen schon über 20.000€. Aber dennoch wäre es unglaublich wichtig, auf kickstarter das Ziel zu erreichen.

LG
Thomas


----------

